# What is a good glass scraper?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I am looking to buy a good glass scraper for my weekly cleanings. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The best algae scraper that I've used is a credit card. Preferably a white one.

Place the card under an angle in relation to the glass and use is as white background to reveal all fine algae. Then just scrape them off. The card removes even the rare hard spot algae (not to be confused with regular spot algae) which are very hard to scrub off.

Another benefit of the credit card approach is that you can easily clean the glass by the edge of the sand. A magnetic cleaner cannot do that.

Also if you have algae growing inder the silicone you can use the corner of the card to remove it.

Lastly the card will not scratch glass or acrylic, and will not pick up a tiny grain of gravel (a common problem with magnetic cleaners).

Another useful scraper tool is an old toothbrush. Mounted on a long handle it helps you spot clean areas that you may have missed. Also the toothbrush is the only tool that will allow you to safely scrape algae growing on the silicone inside the tank. The toothbrush bristles can also get under the silicone (much like getting between one's gums and teeth ) and of course wrap hair algae or pull out Cladophora from plants.

That being sad I'd still by the super cool ADA stainless steel scraper from ADG. And a Mag Float magnetic cleaner for quick bulk cleaning of the glass.

--Nikolay


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use and recommend Kent brand scrapers or a Mag-Float.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Usually my snails keep the glass clean, but if they are not living up to their contract or if I want the glass perfectly clean for a photo, then I use a single edge razor blade. (Glass only!)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Old driver's license/credit card if need be.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I use plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store. They look like this, minus the handle. Before, I used to use a credit card but I prefer these now.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to use a credit card to scrape the glass but now a local car tyre shop has put ice scraper business cards on their counter so its rude not to take a few when I am in there, they do a fantastic job.
I also use a razor blade in a small holder that is sold to clean paint off windows to remove any stubborn algae.
I have one of the hagen long arm type algae scrapers which is good for cleaning deep tanks.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Old ID or whatever card is lieing around.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*magnetic floating scraper*

Go to walmart or your lfs or better yet if go to: http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1134585759744
They have magnetic scrapers 12.00 I got mine on sale for ten but thet are running free shipping for this item. I love mine because it is less intrusive on the plants and fish, you don't have to be up to your pits in tank water .


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

They sell these razor blades that are about 4 inches long that come with a handle attachment at home depot. These work perfect. Just dont go too close to the silicone and you're all good.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Single edge razer blade. Buy the 100pk


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I used to use a credit card
Then I switched to a 4 inch razor.
Now I just sandblast.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i just use my kent marine scraper, it works very good


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I found the mag-floats to be terrible. They simply to not remove alot of the algae.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I found the mag-floats to be terrible. They simply to not remove alot of the algae.


I love mine, I gues it depends on how much algae have. I do not have alot in my tank my mollies take care of most of it. (I just wish they would leave my plants alone.)


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I use a 20$ blockbuster gift card. We don't have a blockbuster close to our home...... gotta get some use out of it.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I use the Kent plastic pro scraper.
I use acrylic scrubbers for all my glass tanks and client tanks.
I have a nice looking 20 gal that is 18 years old and still in good shape.

I've used credit card scrapers for a long time, but I think the Kent pro scraper is worth the extra $, it is very good at green spot algae and I've recently redone a few tanks that were covered in it. It does do a better job than a credit card.

Clean new razors also work.
Clean from the top down always.

Pull gravel back along the bottom edge, wipe snails off prior.
This will help prevent scratches!!!!


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Best algae scraper*

There is a type of utility knife that uses a pre-scored blade, so that you can snap off the worn end and have a new end to use. They sell replacement blades for those knives that are about 4 inched long, very stiff, very sharp and about a half inch wide. I use them as scrapers (on glass only, of course). They do a rapid job because of their width, and I haven't seen any scratching happening yet. One blade has lasted me a whole year of weekly scraping in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I use a plastic drywall putty/finishing knife... been using them for years. Cheap (less than $2.00), ergonomically nice (they have a handle), they don't rust (they're plastic) and they keep their edge forever...

Availabel at The Dome Hepot, Lowes or any other builders supply store.

Have one that's 4" wide and 6" wide (the 6-incher gets the most use).

- Jeff


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I used to use some cheap plastic scraper that picked up a piece of sand and made a pretty big scratch right in the middle of the glass. So now I use a razorblade. I think I'll try the plastic cards.


----------

